# New Headache Rack & Lightbar



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I finally got to put my new lightbar and rack together today. I also put in a flip-down mount for the bar. Gonna get a matching leopard skin toolbox in the spring too I think.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats a sweet headache rack1
who makes it?
and its a whelen justice bar i think


----------



## Bananas (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice! bet that rack cost some $$$


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

its made by Highway Products out in Oregon, they make a lot of big rig headache racks. I really liked the way it looked and had to have it. I couldn't bring myself to buy a Protech aluminum or Pro-rack like every single person and their mother has around here. The bar is a towmans edition Justice with S/T/T lights and rear spot lights.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

took a few night shots and wanted to try out the work lights. They're pretty darn bright and have a nice spread. The last one is with my aux reverse lights on too.

I took a video of the strobes, gonna edit it and put it on youtube too


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

youtube links


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hell yeah nice arctic cat sticker. O ya nice truck and backrack


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How much was the headache rack? The lights?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

sweet rack......... nice truck too


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i gotta ask what that run u i think im in love with that rack it would go nice with my black diamond plate tool box


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

what's the purpose of the flip down mount, does the light move or something?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

NIce rack and light setup.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

The rack was $850 shipped and the lightbar was $850. I added two extra led modules to the front of the bar for another ~$150 too.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

riverwalkland;740833 said:


> what's the purpose of the flip down mount, does the light move or something?


it drops the light down back behind the cab so you can go into parking garages or carwashes if you dare.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That is awesome!....to say the least


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

verry nice in deed


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a sick headache rack!


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

BSDeality;740683 said:


> I finally got to put my new lightbar and rack together today. I also put in a flip-down mount for the bar. Gonna get a matching leopard skin toolbox in the spring too I think.


Hey man, I just though I would say hi seeing as I seem to pass you all the time on the roads! I live in West Redding, and see you all around. If you ever see a Cutting Edge Lawn Service truck, give a wave


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice back rack and light bar!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ProEnterprises;741026 said:


> Hey man, I just though I would say hi seeing as I seem to pass you all the time on the roads! I live in West Redding, and see you all around. If you ever see a Cutting Edge Lawn Service truck, give a wave


I'll keep an eye out, if I knew what you were drivin'

thanks for the compliments guys, It was a long time coming, but I really like the way the truck is comin' together now. the lightbars are 5x better than a gumball light or even grill/deck/box mounted LEDS. I ran grill/box mounted LEDS and will never rely on them again for safety, people just don't slow down, however, when you've got a bar up top that puts out enough light to land a plane in a fog people slow down and give you room.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome setup. I was just looking at those headache racks myself the other day. They really make some sick ass racks. how much did it run you? I need to make a rack myself cant justify spending 400+ on a nice one. I am the same way i want to have something differnt and need something to mount my 37'' led lightbar too also.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks, it was considerably more than $400, but i figured it was the look I wanted, and no one else has it. I can do fab work, but it wouldn't look as pretty since I can't work with aluminum. My bar is 62" wide, FYI. HP said they could make mounts if what I had didn't work out.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Now that's just beatiful. But for $1,700 it better be!!!!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

do you ride CAT sleds or quads?? we have two arctic cat quads a 400 and 650 vtwin.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice truck like the cat sticker


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;742395 said:


> do you ride CAT sleds or quads?? we have two arctic cat quads a 400 and 650 vtwin.


CAT Sleds, currently riding an 04 T660 turbo, have two others too.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

BSDeality;740837 said:


> it drops the light down back behind the cab so you can go into parking garages or carwashes if you dare.


if you could post pics with the light flipped down i'd be interested in seeing that. your setup is sick. wish i hadn't bought my backrack now


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

that is sweet where can i buy one


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

MattyK;743311 said:


> if you could post pics with the light flipped down i'd be interested in seeing that. your setup is sick. wish i hadn't bought my backrack now


I'll take one tomorrow, just got in from relocating snow piles at a lot and i'm shot.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

hell with the rack,lol... whats up with the spreader spinner ???


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Wicked500R;743645 said:


> hell with the rack,lol... whats up with the spreader spinner ???


I can salt sidewalks as I drive by 

It's a swing-away mount, I leave it up when I'm not spreading, less chance of crunching it in a snow bank or getting hit from another car if I get rear-ended


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

MattyK;743311 said:


> if you could post pics with the light flipped down i'd be interested in seeing that. your setup is sick. wish i hadn't bought my backrack now


side and top view


----------

